
How to Study and Take Notes from a Textbook Using the Cornell Note Taking Method - whinkapp
http://whinkapp.com/how-to-effectively-study-a-textbook-using-cornell-note-taking-techniques/
======
bigethan
Let's be clear, I wasn't a good student. Keep that in mind with this advice
:-)

This technique seems incredibly effective, but also way too time consuming. My
best advice is to buy a ton of four color pens, and put them everywhere. Being
able to use color to increase information density when both taking notes and
re-writing notes was incredibly helpful (especially when drawing complex
charts in economics).

There were people who had eight color pens, but those seemed a bridge too far.
I honestly don't think I would have graduated without these (no affiliate):
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F2PFPS](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F2PFPS)

And who can take notes into an app? I need the freedom of pen and paper for
doodling when class is boring :-)

------
jonsen
If you want to go further:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book)

~~~
kranner
Sorry, but I found this book to be excessively verbose, and lacking anything
but basic reading strategies that I have no doubt most people who read heavily
already follow.

The only useful tip I remember from the book is to scan a new book's index and
bibliography first, to have a quick idea of what the book is about before you
decide to read it.

------
stucat
In 9th grade our teacher had us make Cornell notes on everything we read (to
be turned in).

All I remember is having to make the notes (because they took forever) but
nothing of the content.

Honestly it just felt like more busy work that attributed to an ineffectual
high school education.

